
Bitcoin’s energy usage is huge – we can't afford to ignore it - ehudla
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jan/17/bitcoin-electricity-usage-huge-climate-cryptocurrency?CMP=share_btn_tw
======
gervase
More commentary found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16173345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16173345)

------
DoctorBit
In Newport, Washington, electricity is so inexpensive ($0.05/kWh) that almost
everyone uses electric baseboard heat - and it gets very cold (10 degrees
Fahrenheit) in the winter. Those baseboard heaters could be swapped out with
bitcoin miners with NO change in power consumption, and there are plenty of
other places around the world with similar conditions.

------
CaliforniaKarl
If I remember correctly, some areas already have a fair amount of power
infrastructure that is currently dedicated just to mining. I hope that the
power providers in those areas have enough guarantees (with insurance, bonds,
etc. backing it up) to ensure that the miners don't just walk away when the
price gets too low.

